

Top European Blogging Platform Acquires Timekiwi - mihar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/25/top-european-blogging-platform-overblog-acquires-timeline-creator-timekiwi/

======
sgrove
It's really cool to see such a small team keep pumping out such sleek
products. Really shows that it's about the quality of ideas/hackers that
matters, not the size of the team.

Congrats guys!

------
tadruj
Kiwi is fun because Facebook would never do a 4sq or Instagram connect for
their timeline.

------
tadelv
I want to squeeze these kiwis to make me some social feed vitamins!!

